# Trolling motor battery



## mikeydubs23 (May 2, 2014)

Was wondering what you guys think is the best trolling motor battery. Looking for a cheaper route. 30lb motor and a 10 ft jon. Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Either a Walmart series 24 or 27 would be good.
The 24 will be cheaper and lighter in weight and probably work just fine.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

I have had great luck with walmart batteries over the years. All I have used in tbe past 17 years. No complaints.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I like crown myself.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fastwater has some good advise as per usual. I would like to add that if you can afford a 31 series battery I would go that route. If not the 24 or 27 should suffice as long as you don't plan on actually trolling.


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

What do you guys think about the ever start 29 at Walmart for a trolling batt?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that,ll work ,get the marine deep cycle, not the marine starting battery.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Richardstover3 said:


> What do you guys think about the ever start 29 at Walmart for a trolling batt?


I've had a set of these in my boat since Nov 2014. No problems with them at all and I fish 2-3 times a week usually year round.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Rural King is a place you can check and compare prices also. Series size make does a difference in Running time the big batteries can be very heavy. In my small boat I used to have two smaller batteries I ran one most of the night fishing and if it we ran low on power we stopped and switched it out to the fresh battery at the truck. Nothing ruins a day fishing like the battery dying when we need it and the fish are biting.
I bring mine inside and store over winter and check charge so it is good to go come spring.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of Wally World but they do have some good batteries. I have had two Everstart deep cycles running my 24v trolling motor through 6 seasons now. I always figure 5 years from any battery is all you can expect. I do keep a charger on them all the time when I'm not on the water and that makes a lot of difference.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

So you need a special charger for the deep cycle battery, any recommendations?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

y-town said:


> So you need a special charger for the deep cycle battery, any recommendations?


There isn't a special one. You just need a separate "bank" on the charger for each battery, even the ones wired together in series. The previous owner of my boat told me his two bank charger would maintain all three batteries. That proved to be wrong. I'm not sure he ever used the trolling motor anyway. 

I have a Pro-Mariner 20 from Bass Pro. I think this was its 3rd year. The previous one last 10 years or so. Mine is now about $200.00. Minn Kota makes good ones too but they are quite a bit more. It is very nice to just come home and plug in the boat when you get home. I never worry about batteries anymore.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

what do you guys think about the Exide Nautilus deep cycle batteries? Menards carries them, and after rebate the 27MDC is $72.69 and the 31MDC is $105.91. That's pretty good price, I think.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> what do you guys think about the Exide Nautilus deep cycle batteries? Menards carries them, and after rebate the 27MDC is $72.69 and the 31MDC is $105.91. That's pretty good price, I think.


Exide used to be a good, heavy battery. They had a lot of plates in them. Haven't had one for several years though. Hopefully someone that currently has them will chime in


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

With that size boat and motor, there isn't any need to go larger than a size 27 battery. I had the same rig years ago and operated with a size 24 without any problems.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> what do you guys think about the Exide Nautilus deep cycle batteries? Menards carries them, and after rebate the 27MDC is $72.69 and the 31MDC is $105.91. That's pretty good price, I think.


Got to thinkin...this late in the season, if I was gonna pull my boat out shortly for winter storage, if I could make it till then on the old batteries, I believe I'd wait till Spring to get my new ones. Then I'd look for the most fresh batteries dated the first part of 2018.
Just a thought...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Got to thinkin...this late in the season, if I was gonna pull my boat out shortly for winter storage, if I could make it till then on the old batteries, I believe I'd wait till Spring to get my new ones. Then I'd look for the most fresh batteries dated the first part of 2018.
> Just a thought...


Very good advise!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm setting up my old starcraft with a bow mount, it's never had one, and it is my winter boat. I figured if I get it all ready for February fishing, we'll get ice for sure.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've always used the 29's but are the 31's actually larger in size?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> I've always used the 29's but are the 31's actually larger in size?


Can't swear to it Pops but I think most the 31's are about an inch longer then the 29's. Don't know about the height or width.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Can't swear to it Pops but I think most the 31's are about an inch longer then the 29's. Don't know about the height or width.


The reason I mention it is because the battery trays in my boat are completely taken up by the footprint of the 29 and the Interstate sales dude did mention that the 31's were larger. I've never seen one to compare.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

27 vs. 31 in the exide


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I wonder how the smaller battery weighs 13 pounds MORE than the bigger one?

In any event, my Minn Kota manual doesn't care about any of that stuff. The only specification is that it be 105 ampere hours for the 80lb, 24v Terrova that I have. My two EverStarts only rate at 97 amp hrs but just finished their 6th season of no problems.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good question(and good eye) BlueBoat.


----------

